# Laguna Surf Resort, Laguna Beach, CA - Oct 17-24 [No longer available]



## Nanoose (Oct 11, 2014)

Unit #202 Ocean View for October 17 through October 24 2014 for $650 for the week at Laguna Surf.
1 BR plus 2 BA.  Maximum of 4 occupants.  Payment via Paypal.

Unit has a full kitchen, fireplace, a murphy bed in addition to the 1 bedroom (to sleep 4) and a view balcony with your own barbecue.

Great location with lots of Restaurants & shops within walking distance.
http://www.lagunasurf.org

PM me if interested


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 11, 2014)

Weather today!  

http://hotellaguna.com/beach-cam/

A lovely day on the beach!


----------



## Nanoose (Oct 15, 2014)

*Still available!*

Laguna - ocean front #202, 10-17 thru 10-23!  This full week is still available for a great last minute get away! PM if interested!


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 15, 2014)

I love that place but I'll be in Hawaii.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 15, 2014)

We do too but we will be there two weeks on a row right after so my husband said no. 

I know that unit #102 has a very nice ocean view so 202 should be even better higher up.

I met a Dutch couple once at Laguna Surf and the front office got us in touch with each other.  They invited us over and I asked them if I could take a picture from the balcony so I looked for it and this is the view from downstairs.  It was during Christmas week in 2009 but there are no changes except that the palm trees are taller.






I took pictures of most balconies of the units on the ocean side but need to find them as it is over many years.


----------



## Nanoose (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice shot Emmy!!! I think I have a lot of balcony shots too!  Makes me want to be there!  We usually don't miss a year.  This year is an exception and I'm really going to miss our week at Laguna Surf this year!


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am so sorry that you can't make it.  I just talked to my husband about it again but he said no as we just got back from Kauai.  We are meeting TUG friends there next week so it would have been nice to stay there too.

The weather is finally decent again and not so humid.  I keep looking at the Webcam myself during the daytime.

I hope that you can still rent it.  We did once from another TUGger on the spur of the moment and it was such a nice week with beautiful sunsets almost every night.

Here are the pictures still on TUG and I may have to copy them from here to put back on Smugmug as I can't find them there anymore.  I even lost my home page on Smugmug too.


----------



## Nanoose (Oct 19, 2014)

Given back to owners association.


----------

